# Can ATITool make an NTSC X1900 AIW work with PAL?



## tannersarms (Oct 15, 2006)

I was looking at buying an X1900 AIW to send to my Dad in England but then realised that here in the USA they are NTSC, whereas in Europe they are PAL. I thought I read somewhere that ATI Tool can flash the card with different firmware to convert from NTSC to PAL, does anyone know if this is correct?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Seany1212 (Oct 15, 2006)

there must be as, isnt the difference between the PAL and NTSC the refresh rate so it may not need one at all

EDIT: did a quick search in google for you (as i have a sad life and nothing better to do ) and it came up with this
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=199134

apparently you can set it in CCC (catalyst control centre).

Google is your friend


----------



## tannersarms (Oct 15, 2006)

You're probably right, I think one is 50, the other 60, but before I drop the coin I want to be certain! Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## xylomn (Oct 15, 2006)

PAL is 50Hz and NTSC is 60Hz


----------



## tannersarms (Oct 15, 2006)

Seany1212 said:


> there must be as, isnt the difference between the PAL and NTSC the refresh rate so it may not need one at all
> 
> EDIT: did a quick search in google for you (as i have a sad life and nothing better to do ) and it came up with this
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=199134
> ...



I found the setting in ATT, but couldn't fnd it in CCC. Oddly, my AIWX800 is set for PAL B video, which I find strange as it was bought here in the US and I've not tinkered with it at all.

So, the consensus is that AIWX1900 plus ATT will work OK for PVR and such in the UK? He just piucked up an X1300 and was going to get a standalone PVR card, but this might be better for him


----------



## Demon_82 (Oct 15, 2006)

PAL is 50Hz and the signal is coded in red/green/blue colours and NTSC is 60Hz and the signal is coded in cyan/magenta/yellow/black colours, to be exact.


----------



## xylomn (Oct 16, 2006)

PAL is higher in resolution (576 horizontal lines) than NTSC (480 horizontal lines), but NTSC updates the on-screen image more frequently than PAL (30 times per second versus 25 times per second).


----------

